# Do you favor one of your fluffs?



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn's thread on "Just One Fluff" got me thinking: For those of you who have multiple fluffs, are you brave enough to admit whether one of them is your "favorite"? When I had Baci and Cisco, I honestly could not have picked one as my favorite. My husband strongly disagrees though and claims I clearly preferred Baci. However, there were qualities in each that I preferred over the other. I loved Baci's sweetness, vulnerability, and devotion, but preferred Cisco's playfulness, cuteness, and charm. So whenever I played that mind game. . .If you could only save ONE. . . I could never decide. 

However, now that I have Gracie and Cisco I feel guilty because although I deeply LOVE both of them, I'm pretty sure Gracie is my favorite. She has brought indescribable joy into my life. Cisco is 14 and can be a bit cranky if touched in the wrong place, so I can't cuddle with him like I used to. 

So, what about the rest of you? Do you feel guilty if you have a favorite?


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I like this question because although I only have one Malt - I'm thinking of getting another one but I can't imagine loving another one as much as I love Chloe. I'm very interested in what others with multiple malts have to say about this so I hope you get lots of replys.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't pick a favorite between my two. Both have positives and negatives. I love to hold them both at the same time.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sure we love ALL of our pets, and I'm no exception. Each one gets lovin' and attention each day. And I get their love and adoration back 10 x over.

But I can't help it if I love my boy Archie a wee bit more than the others because he is my first born and he's so good! :wub::innocent:. And Ava because she is just so darn sweet and so adorable I can't stop kissing her.:wub::innocent:

I simply cannot take Abbey out with me as all she does is bark and try to bite other dogs:blink:. Stan takes her with him to run errands and she LOVES that. She thinks the world revolves around her - and that's it. :smstarz:

Tink is fine as long as he's with me, but he's got no personality whatsoever - and he's happy just being home...watching over his "castle"...I mean our home and yard.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't say, as i know my dogs log on to spoiled maltese when i'm at the shops


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I only have one at the moment - but I can't imagine loving another dog more than I love Bailey. He's my first so I'll always have a special place in my heart for him, no matter how many more pets I have.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh.. They all have, like Deb was saying have different traits that make you love them differently, yet equally. 
Atticus of course was the first one.. and that is in and of itself quite a special place, I was such a nut job when I first got him, I was so scared I was going to KILL HIM.. I remember his first bath - it took several hours and we both took a nap afterwards. Man have I gotten a gripe since then (I can bathe and groom 4 in full coats in 2 hours).

But Atticus is the one who tolerated all of my rookie moves and still loves me.. so maybe I favor him a wee bit more. After all the things he went thru while i was learning the Maltese Ropes - he still loves me. Everyone after him - benefited from what that poor guy suffered.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They each certainly have traits that we absolutely love about them and always a few we don't care for, don't they?

I am not shy to admit that Preston is my super special boy. He is almost identical to my 1st Maltese, Benson (the one that passed away from a Liver shunt before age two) who was just perfect. I really couldn't ask for a better dog. His only bad habit really is that if you try to play "chase" with London around the house, he wants to play but he barks really loud during the chase! LOL He is also very reactive to other dogs/people on walks but that is my own fault.

London is of course very special also, only she annoys me with something everyday! I honestly love her and laugh sometimes at how much of a Problem Child she is, haha!

Even though there is a "winner" in my heart I treat each one exactly the same. Neither of them get special privileges under any circumstance which I think is important.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Personally I dont feel I favor either of my 2. But my mom and sister love to say I do! I do enjoy taking Bella with me because she is SO well mannered!! She doesnt bark at people or other dogs, while Mia on the other hand gets out and the first thing she does is start barking at any dog she sees!! She is getting better at not barking at other people though... Bella is also attached to me and LOVES to be cuddled in my lap or next to me any chance she gets...well actually she is like this with anyone! haha... Mia on the other hand is VERY independent and will lay around me but not cuddle WITH me... So with that my mom and sister think that I favor Bella....I love both my girls equally, and do so special things with Mia so she doesnt feel left out....I just wish she wasnt so yappy!! :blush:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blush: Confession time.. I love all my babies and it can get hard to say goodbye to puppies.. I have Paula in Pink, Ch.Joy (spayed), Joy's daughter Miss Glory, my first show dog Billye (neutered), Ch. Simon, and Ch. Vinnie and WILD Rocket (named by my grandson). I confess Ch. Joy and Billye are my favorites.. ? :blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont favor one over the other one in treatment. 
Okay, maybe i do provide help for one malt (not the other one) when playing fetch with both at the same time--in other words, i sorta help her cheat in the game by throwing the squeaky ball to her direction so that she catches it (snowy never figured that it is his mommy who makes Crystal look like a fetch-expert lol ---- just like him. The thing is, Snowy is so good at playing ball. Crystal is the girly girl precious princess who, without my help, can not beat Snowy in the game despite the fact that she tries very hard to do so and never miss a run after the ball but always misses the catch of the ball because it is snowy who catches it. So what i do is one throw, i dont help Crystal (snowy catches), the next throw, i help crystal (crystal catches), the following throw, i dont help crystal and so on. Help is not provided to Snowy - never, In this game. 
But other than the above game, they are treated equally. 

That said, my Snowy is my first maltese, my maltese teacher and my heart maltese . There is always something special about the first that u will always remember :wub: however, it doesnt mean that he is the malt who is treated with extra love. Nop! Not at all. I Love them both so much. I also treat them equally. Each is very unique in his/her own way :wub: :wub: there are things that i love so much about each. One example of what my boy has but by girl doesnt is, i loooove Snowy's "go go go" type of personality. With Crystal, it actually depends on her mood. One example of what my girl has but my boy doesnt is her not minding doing nothing if her mommy was doing nothing. Crystal will not mind doing it without interrupting and demanding anything.--you see now for example, when i am down, Crystal is the expert at taking it easy with me. Where as Snowy, on the other hand, will do well for 3 hours or so, but then will give u the look and demand to do something else lol eventually, he gives up and puts his head on the ground with sad puppy eyes. My point is, they both are unique in their own way :wub: there is no way i can choose one of them over the other :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, when Cloud was with me, he was my first and my heart :heart: dog, he was always in tune with me. He seemed to sense my moods and try to please all my wants that he could. In a way, because he was so good to me, I feel like I could not make room to open my heart as fully to the others. Of course, I loved all the others we had then, but it was a truly special and unique connection. I have often wondered if part of it was being there from the first day of his life until his last. For sure, he trusted me more completely than any of the others and at the time, all the others I had came to me through rescue, so their trust had been somewhat compromised. When he died, it was as though part of me, the part that was Cloud's mom, went too. 

I can't pick a favorite now. Perhaps some day their will be one again. But for now, I adore the three for each of their unique ways. Cadeau is a little monster who makes me fall in love with him over and over after all the mischief he gets into by being such a Casanova. Cadie is such a pleaser. She loves positive attention. She is the most obedient of any of my dogs since Cloud. And Cacia, really is a little bit of sunshine. She is sweet and sassy and DEMANDS her cuddle time. Truly, some days I might play favorites with one or another of them, but in the end I love them as a clan. :cloud9:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know Deb, part of this could also be just the normal way we prepare ourselves for when a loved one may not be with us much longer. I don't think it unusual at all that you may be protecting your heart a bit. And I'm sure Cisco doesn't feel slighted in the least. He is clearly telling you how much cuddle time and affection he's wanting and needing at this stage of his life.

I go back and forth all the time as to if I have a 'heart dog'. I used to say it was my Zoe. And sometimes I think it may be Jett. And then there are times I think it may be Callie. So I guess I really don't. There are just such special things about each of them. I do worry more about Jett then the other two but I think that may be because I felt like there had been a real possibility that I may lose him when he got so sick. And I always worry that something could cause him to get that sick again. He's so sensitive. People probably think I favor Jett & Callie because I take them with me so many places. But that's because they love to go and are well behaved. Zoe doesn't do so well when we go places and is a bit of a handful. But she's a total love at home and with people and places she knows. In the case of who I'd save if I could only save just one? I'm not sure but if traits are consistent in such a threatening condition, I'd probably have to save Jett because he would be the one not knowing what to do. Callie would be at my heels like glue so she would be safe just because she'd stick with me. Zoe's super obedient and would follow my commands so she'd be ok just because she's my good girl and always wants to please me. :wub: But truthfully, I don't think I could pick just one. We'd all go down together. :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- I laughingly have to say -- it depends on which day you're asking the question. I might have a preference at that particular time. Of course, like everyone here, I love all of my fluffs and try to treat all of them equally.

Lacie was my first Maltese and is my :heart:dog. Lacie is, however, much more independent than Tilly or Lacie. She's a princess, but can, at times be a loner. She definitely needs her alone time. She's not that much of a cuddler -- except when she's in the mood. She does usually enjoy laying next to me. So when she asks for cuddles, I really want to devote my attention to her because she doesn't ask all that often. Lacie also seems to be the one that truly understands me and what I'm telling her. We are very in tune with each other.

Tilly is my "stuck like glue" girl. She must be with me and touching me whenever possible. She's also the one that likes to bring her toys and have me play fetch with her. She's a very happy girl, but her feelings can easily be hurt. If I raise my voice to her, she will practically go into tears, and it hurts her if I seem to be giving more attention to another one of the fluffs. It's really hard not to love Tilly as she's quite a character and does all kinds of funny things.

As Secret has only been with me since the first of October, 2010, we aren't as close as I am to Lacie and Tilly. It really helped Secret and me to bond by taking only her to Nationals with me. Secret is a true cuddle bug and loves to lay on top of me -- and she knows just how to get her way. LOL

Of course, when any of them are sick or have something wrong -- I swear that I love that one the very best (at least at the time).

Truly, though, Lacie is the one I couldn't live without.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gee Lynn, when you were describing Lacie you were describing my Zoe to a T.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my, I'm glad I don't have to answer this post. Rocky is my heart and soul and I adore him. I cannot imagine loving another fluff as much as I love him. But just like kids, we open our hearts to each one and love them all the same, yet differently. I used to have a mini schnauzer that loved me dearly and I loved her, but now that I think back, I could have loved her more if I had more time for her....and now I feel guilty over it. But she lived till she was 16 and was healthy and smart and cute. I still cannot compare the love I have for Rocky...he is my special little lover boy and my heart melts just to see his little face looking up at me. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh Dianne - 
My Mini Schnauzer lived to be 16.5! I loved her very much. She was my first dog as an adult.. man if you she could of written a book!! ha ha 
I still get teary when i think of her not being here, she went everywhere. i love them all, but Libby (the mini) was attached to me. What a personalty. I learned a great deal from that dog. I still miss her.
The Malts.. well they are different.. and adorable and beyond spoiled.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

casa verde maltese said:


> oh Dianne -
> My Mini Schnauzer lived to be 16.5! I loved her very much. She was my first dog as an adult.. man if you she could of written a book!! ha ha
> I still get teary when i think of her not being here, she went everywhere. i love them all, but Libby (the mini) was attached to me. What a personalty. I learned a great deal from that dog. I still miss her.
> The Malts.. well they are different.. and adorable and beyond spoiled.


If I were to get another one, I think I would get another mini schnauzer. Just because I am so ridden with guilt that I didn't give the schnauzer the attention she deserved and as much as I give Rocky. They are really good dogs. I think I didn't get another one because I was afraid it would bark too much and I wanted something different. Rocky barks but stops on command. My friend had a Maltese and I loved how well behaved he was...so I decided on a Maltese. I cannot say I am sorry one bit! But I think the mini schnauzer was less maintenance. No matts to deal with, LOL. Rocky is a love and is so in tuned with me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Gee Lynn, when you were describing Lacie you were describing my Zoe to a T.


Crystal -- the one difference is that Lacie is very outgoing when we're out of the house. Of all of mine, she is the one that would truly enjoy going to the store everyday and interacting with the people (but the other dogs would annoy her after a while).

When I said above that I couldn't live without Lacie, I also meant to include that Tilly makes me feel like she couldn't live without me.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know Deb, part of this could also be just the normal way we prepare ourselves for when a loved one may not be with us much longer. I don't think it unusual at all that you may be protecting your heart a bit. And I'm sure Cisco doesn't feel slighted in the least. He is clearly telling you how much cuddle time and affection he's wanting and needing at this stage of his life.
> 
> I go back and forth all the time as to if I have a 'heart dog'. I used to say it was my Zoe. And sometimes I think it may be Jett. And then there are times I think it may be Callie. So I guess I really don't. There are just such special things about each of them. I do worry more about Jett then the other two but I think that may be because I felt like there had been a real possibility that I may lose him when he got so sick. And I always worry that something could cause him to get that sick again. He's so sensitive. People probably think I favor Jett & Callie because I take them with me so many places. But that's because they love to go and are well behaved. Zoe doesn't do so well when we go places and is a bit of a handful. But she's a total love at home and with people and places she knows. In the case of who I'd save if I could only save just one? I'm not sure but if traits are consistent in such a threatening condition, I'd probably have to save Jett because he would be the one not knowing what to do. Callie would be at my heels like glue so she would be safe just because she'd stick with me. Zoe's super obedient and would follow my commands so she'd be ok just because she's my good girl and always wants to please me. :wub: But truthfully, I don't think I could pick just one. We'd all go down together. :blush:


Crystal, when I read your post, I immediately teared up. I think that's exactly what I'm doing. It felt like my heart was ripped out when I lost Baci a year ago. And I dread going through that again with Cisco. I find myself relishing each fun moment when Cisco's playfulness peaks through for a moment. I do think that Gracie will always have a special place in my heart as my first Maltese. It is amazing the capacity we have to love. I never dreamed I could love any dogs as much as I loved Baci and Cisco, then along came Gracie.

I agree that we'd all have to go down together! During the Hurricane Katrina rescues, my heart broke for those who were forced to leave their dogs behind as they climbed into boats. I couldn't do it. They'd have to knock me out before I would leave my "babies" behind.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- I laughingly have to say -- it depends on which day you're asking the question. I might have a preference at that particular time. Of course, like everyone here, I love all of my fluffs and try to treat all of them equally.
> 
> 
> Truly, though, Lacie is the one I couldn't live without.


Lynn, you made me laugh! Yes, there are some days that our fluffs cause us total frustration :smpullhair: so I can see how preferences would change. I hope that someday I get to meet Lacie.

It has been fun to read everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Lynn, Tilly sounds just like Coco!  Although I feel guilty, I have to admit that I love my maltese more than my chihuahuas. Coco's a total lovebug and it was an instant bond from the moment I laid eyes on her. She's my shadow and always want to have skin-to-fur contact with me. She's cuddly, playful, affectionate, loving, sweet, and so hilarious! When she wants something, she ask and responds to me with whines and would tilt her head like she's conversating with me. I just love my lil' sidekick!! She's my soulmate :wub: Because of her, I'll always have a maltese. 

As for the chihuahuas, I enjoy them, but boy are they tempermental! I don't think I'll be owning anymore chis after Lilan and Gizmo. Malteses are such a special breed!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

jodublin said:


> I can't say, as i know my dogs log on to spoiled maltese when i'm at the shops


Jo, you're hilarious!!

I only have Bonnie and although at times I'd thought of getting another, that was a question I'd pose to myself: what if I found that I loved Bonnie more, as she is truly my :heart: dog. I chose to never find out.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I was laughing at Jo's comment too! :HistericalSmiley:

I have favourite things about all my monkeys:

Coco: is a sweet little teddy bear who loves everybody.
With the Coco puff, the sun is always shining.
She loves to run around outside exuberantly on her walks.
She is not noise reactive and I do enjoy that she is quiet.

Paris: Is a brilliant mastermind who gives me a huge opportunity to help her and learn about canine psychology.  
Meaning she is the "hardest" but everyday I look at her, and see the progress she is making, and my heart swells with pride.
I also adore how inquisitive she is.
It is very interesting to see her inspect everything: clothing, presents, mail, etc.

Tucker is a ham. He is an energetic ping pong ball who alternates between covering you in kisses and teasing his sisters.
He is an explorer who needs constant supervision. 
He's a fearless, fun boy. :sHa_banana:
And he I find his nose so charming.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jilly -- Coco does sound like Tilly -- even, and most especially, where you say that the sun is always shining for Coco -- it is for Tilly too.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Jill- Bella is an exact mixture of Coco and Tucker!!! She is my energizer bunny! Always getting into things, fearless, quiet (unless she tries to get her sister in trouble then she'll give a quiet little bark) she would spend hours exploring in the backyard if I let her!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

There is no shortage of love in my heart for little fluffs and I would love to have another one someday. But, Hunter is my first pet. He is the first animal who has ever relied on me 100% to meet his needs. He is the first animal to show me unconditional love and for all of this he will always be my favorite, my first born!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't think I have a favourite as such, but I do know that I treat both Harley & Dakota a little bit differently because they both have such different personalities, and different needs.


Harley is easy going, nothing really bothers him in the least, whereas every little thing has the potential to bother Dakota - a squeaky floor board can tip her over the edge & she will start trembling as if the world is about to end!


Harley enjoys his every meal with gusto - Dakota, not so much - to her, sometimes it is perfectly acceptable to eat out of her bowl, other times she will bark at it until I tip her food out of the bowl & onto the floor - eating off the floor instead of the evil bowl is perfectly acceptable to her! Sometimes she will eat half of her meal out of the bowl, then suddenly decide its no longer acceptable, so she will come to me & bark to make the food come out of the bowl!!


So yes, I do treat them differently, but I love them both equally! :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I don't think I have a favourite as such, but I do know that I treat both Harley & Dakota a little bit differently because they both have such different personalities, and different needs.
> 
> 
> Harley is easy going, nothing really bothers him in the least, whereas every little thing has the potential to bother Dakota - a squeaky floor board can tip her over the edge & she will start trembling as if the world is about to end!
> ...


Jacqui, I was laughing at your description of Dakota and the bowl. :HistericalSmiley:My late Baci would do something similar. She would grab some food out of the bowl, take it over to the floor and drop it, then eat if from the floor. What is it about the bowl????? I used to try different bowls wondering if there was a certain odor or texture she didn't like. I never did figure it out. It was just one of those endearing traits. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jilly -- Coco does sound like Tilly -- even, and most especially, where you say that the sun is always shining for Coco -- it is for Tilly too.


Ah, we are so blessed to have our rays of sunshine in our lives! 
:Sunny Smile:

My private joke to Coco is: 
"We should clone you :w00t:, and give the ENTIRE world a Coco puff!"
She knows Mommy's only kidding.

I can boast about Coco keeping me sane as I do live with Paris who is an adorable, smart, _handful_! 




Krystal said:


> Jill- Bella is an exact mixture of Coco and Tucker!!! She is my energizer bunny! Always getting into things, fearless, quiet (unless she tries to get her sister in trouble then she'll give a quiet little bark) she would spend hours exploring in the backyard if I let her!!!


Bella must keep you on your toes! I know that feeling! 
That is cute that she tries to get her sis in trouble.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

educ8m said:


> Jacqui, I was laughing at your description of Dakota and the bowl. :HistericalSmiley:My late Baci would do something similar. She would grab some food out of the bowl, take it over to the floor and drop it, then eat if from the floor. What is it about the bowl????? I used to try different bowls wondering if there was a certain odor or texture she didn't like. I never did figure it out. It was just one of those endearing traits. :wub:


LOL I've tried a variety of bowls too!! I've even fed her on a plate!! That worked for a little while, but soon became unacceptable to her! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jacqui I was hysterical laughing at your description of Dakota and her bowl fetish. Rocky likes to take food over to the carpet area of the room to eat. I thought that was kind of weird but Dakota tops that!!!:HistericalSmiley:Too cute!!




Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I don't think I have a favourite as such, but I do know that I treat both Harley & Dakota a little bit differently because they both have such different personalities, and different needs.
> 
> 
> Harley is easy going, nothing really bothers him in the least, whereas every little thing has the potential to bother Dakota - a squeaky floor board can tip her over the edge & she will start trembling as if the world is about to end!
> ...


----------

